# Never say Never



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I ran across this video on TNR. Its very well done. Feel free to cross post on your blogs or facepages too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so true! Thanks, Merry.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Merry, what a great video! And such beautiful cats.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

What a beautiful video.  

I should be happy if we have TNR. Great work what you do.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

This nearly had me in tears. It was so beautiful. 

So inspiring. TNR is amazing!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think this is one of the most touching and well done video Ive seen on TNR. This week our TNR group had a tent at an art festival. Weve been invited to have a tent for free the last 5 years at the festival. I spent the whole week explaining TNR and meeting other people who are from other parts of the US and doing TNR. There was such a big difference from the first year to this year as far as people not knowing about TNR to this year so many people who are doing TNR. It is happening and we are making a difference!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I think this is one of the most touching and well done video Ive seen on TNR. This week our TNR group had a tent at an art festival. Weve been invited to have a tent for free the last 5 years at the festival. I spent the whole week explaining TNR and meeting other people who are from other parts of the US and doing TNR. There was such a big difference from the first year to this year as far as people not knowing about TNR to this year so many people who are doing TNR. It is happening and we are making a difference!


Fantastic news! I'm just considering getting involved in Washington State.

Thanks for this thread and video.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope you make the leap to TNR with a group. 7 of us started in mid 2006. We run around 20 people doing different jobs in our group. Most are retired and some are snow birds so our numbers fluxuate.

We partner up and help each other. Some people just drive cats to and from S/N appt. Some people just write thank yous for donations, some just foster, some do the trapping and roll out of bed in the middle of the night to check traps. It makes a difference to do it together. Weve all formed a bond. Everyone has a key to my house. We share meds, food, syringes, kennels, etc. If someone needs something we can usually locate it among our members. We work hard together, laugh often, cry together and share triumphs together. Its very satisfying. Were the most active group in 3 counties because so many are retired cat loving people.


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

I would like to do that, but there is no place to take the cats to operate what is free or at least cheap. So even if I want to, I can not do it. The doctor is terrible expensive here.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you in the US?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

This video brought a tear to my eye. So inspirational, SO true. I've seen it myself in my own city; it works. Our low cost spay neuter clinic, and the work of the local TNR groups has made a drastic, drastic difference in my community. 

TNR works. Stop the killing. Spread the word.


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Are you in the US?


No, I am not in the USA.


----------

